# ASK A NURSE - 45 am i just too old?????



## susan7777 (Jun 28, 2004)

ok, I for some reason (age, maybe? money? maybe? ) but am only going through clomid assisted IUI.  Is there any chance for me?  I haven't even gotten the iui yet, just finished with the clomid, which to me didn't seem like enough but that is what the doc ordered.


----------



## susan7777 (Jun 28, 2004)

I see that 57 people have viewed this and not one single person can come forward and admit there age I know there are many over 40's here. Why is there nobody willing to step out of that closet. Come on now.


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Susan,

Welcome to fertility friends!

We older ladies are here. Many of us are in a thread called "Goldies" which is under "IVF general chat".

Here is a link to that thread.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=3;action=display;threadid=9532

I am 43 and would like to chat further. However, I have just come down with a bad sinus infection and am off to bed.

Looking forward to see you on the "Goldies" thread.

With warmest regards,


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy Susan, I am 39 going to be 40 next month. I have just come from my second IUI. I've done clomid the two times. I haven't been trying to conceive for so long (around a year) and when I consulted my clinic to find why I was not pg yet, they found 2 fibromas and a polyp. The polyp was the reason why I was not pg and they removed it. And inmediatly after that I started with IUI. My dr. told me to do 6 IUI before starting anything else, since I don't have a cause for infertility once the polyp was removed. In my last scan before the IUI I had laid  3 feasible eggs (2 in the right side and one on the left). So, you can see, I am "old" but doing clomid + IUI, since, given my history, I prefer to try this before the invasive IVF. And remember Sheena I don't remember her surname, twins at 47!!! ... Obviously, the possiblities decrease, but everything depends on the quality of your eggs and your dh and your's health, I think. Anyway, this is my discourse of the optimistic days 
Aless, xxx


----------



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

Hi Susan
I'm 43 ,ttc 3yrs - unexplained . Now on my 3rd cycle of IVF & wish I'd have gone down this road sooner , as I did try 6 mths clomid & now feel time is vital in your 40's . I do appreciate we are all individuals . Have you discussed IVF ? 
Do come & join us on the Goldies thread & GOOD LUCK 
Love Dollyzx xx


----------



## susan7777 (Jun 28, 2004)

I got pregnant with iui naturally without any meds 10 years ago. Now (why i waited i don't know) I'm at it again this time with clomid. But with my age I don't think this is enough. I just finished my clomid and she did an ultrasound and blood and saw nuthin. Maybe it is too early yet day 11? what if no eggs grow do they usually grow after clomid treatment is over??


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

As far as I know, sometimes they don't grow and drs turn then to injectables to make them grow. What do your dr said? You mean day 11 after clomid or day 11 of your cycle? How many days after clomid? 
aless, xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would always advise that women over 40 consider IVF to give them the best chances of getting pregnant. GP's can sometimes be too cautious, don't let them get away with it! Serious treatment is needed, fair enough to consider 1 cycle of IUI but no more.

Sarah


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

I Susan

I'm now 41 and waiting to do FET. I had 9 or 10 IUI's in my mid 30s then got pg "on a break". For my 40th bday had natural IUI which resulted in a chemical pg (not a real pg). Then had IVF which failed and had a clomid IUI for my 41st bday which resulted in 6 eggs but no pregnancy.

I felt the natural IUI was the most successful treatment therefore!! Having said that, if I had the money I'd do IVF and have the embies put back as blastocysts.

All the very best with your IUI, and hope to see you on Goldies

Fee xxxxxxx


----------



## susan7777 (Jun 28, 2004)

I would love to try ivf but I'm afraid there might be an age cutoff issue. Also is there any chance that some insurance companies ever pay for ivf? If anyone know's either, would greatly appreciate info.


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Susan

I am 42.  My advice would be go straight to ivf and do not waste any time.  You will need to ring around as some clinics do have cut off dates but I think they are for over 45's and it depends on your FSH level.  Bupa only cover fertility investigations not treatment - I believe other insurers are the same.  The other option to consider is donor eggs - but not everyone wants to go down that route.  

Mandy


----------



## susan7777 (Jun 28, 2004)

ok i am 45 plus, want to try at least 1 clomid iui donor. Now i just bought an ovulation kit and tested positive for ovulation. I go to my doctor tomorow for blood and ultrasound. shouldn't she inseminate me then. would the home ovulation test show i was ovulating if i wasn't just cause i've been on clomid. took my last of it days ago.. what now


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Susan

When I was on clomid I took it from days 2 to 7 of my cycle and ovulated around day 16. I am pretty sure the OPK is not affected by it, it should say if it is in the leaflet you get with it.

Clare


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi everyone
I'm 41 and will soon have my second cycle of iui. First cycle got abandoned due to high number of follicles. My doctor said I did not need ivf at this stage and it was unnecessary for me. I don't quite know why he said this, perhaps because I have been pregnant before. I have been pregnant 3 times previously and miscarried all.

latemum


----------

